# The Duo of ThePack and Rhomzilla Explained



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Many times I have layed awake at night wondering how Rhomzilla (Al) and ThePack (Raf) manage to spend so much time on this site and seem to still make a very good living. By my deductions and careful research I located an anonymous source (Deep Throat) that covertly fowarded me this incriminating picture of the two in action.


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Is that a Chippendales uniform?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh Baby, its christmas again


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I live the spare legs behind them


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Oh my, there is a god!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Upon closer inspection of the picture I concluded it was an obvious forgery aimed to manipulate the PFury community into thinking ThePack and Rhomzilla are in fact the real life ambiguously gay duo. I used my uber-haxor skills to dissect the photograph to reveal it in its stunning truth.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Only one question still lingered after my investigation.....who was providing the music for this torrid affair?!?! Upon closer inspection I have revealed the following:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

AHAHAHHHAHAAHAHAHAHA
















oh man thats great!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

So my final inquiry centered around the brains of this operation. Who in the world would pimp out pfury team members for debaucherous stripping affairs. What mastermind was behind this money making empire?????


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ladies and germs...my work is done here. Be afraid of these men, they endanger the very moral fabric of america....


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

When is the "World Tour" starting!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I like Pack's stretch marks....they turn me on.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon you truly are a comedy genius


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Just when you think you know someone.......


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Innes said:


> Xenon you truly are a comedy genius


 Yes I am









Just kidding Mike is hilarious


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

man those to are really making some money


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damnit!!!!! that was suppose to be confidential information deepthroat will be hearing from my lawyer..btw jeff is my best tipper...









and i feel so special you think of al and me at night...awwww..how cute....


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Just gets better and better


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great work Xenon


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Mike you are the best uber- haxor ever and the funniest too


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

to the photoshop king


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That is freaking hilarious! Good one Mike


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

HAhahahaahhahahahaahha


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I just cant stop laughing!!!







Mike, you got em good!!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

quite disturbing


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

god damn ingenius :nod:


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I laughed so hard my head hurt!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LMFAO ahahahahah


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Hmmm thats a very interesting story....


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

oh man thats some great stuff I can quit laughing.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Where am I Mike? Slip me in baby!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Where am I Mike? Slip me in baby!


 Be careful what you ask for. He might slip you in the most unusual of places.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I wonder where they are at right now?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

PRETTY FUNNY I MUST SAY GOOD sh*t MIKEY


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ooh man!!!! I dont really know why Im laughing hard as hell right now, but THATS FREAK'IN FUNNY!!!!!







Oh man.. if I only knew how to do photoshop!!









Good one Mike







HAHAHHAHA


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

very funny, especially the d.j. and the guy sitting on couch..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

kouma said:


> very funny, especially the d.j. and the guy sitting on couch..


 I'm the DJ, and Grosse Gurke is the guy on the sofa


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

So you uncovered the real story behind the Team at p-fury.....Damn it.

Hey Pack......later tonight I got a the house to myself


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> So you uncovered the real story behind the Team at p-fury.....Damn it.
> 
> Hey Pack......later tonight I got a the house to myself


 You do eh!? I guess I dont count :sad:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: i knew i was gonna get added 
those are great


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> kouma said:
> 
> 
> > very funny, especially the d.j. and the guy sitting on couch..
> ...










and im the mastermind


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Thats gg on the couch??

Huh go figure....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> Thats gg on the couch??
> 
> Huh go figure....


 yes, hes as old as dust.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i knew i was gonna get added
> those are great


 Whos that touching me??? Death is that you??? Better cough up more $$$ for feeling them abbs of steel.







(that sounded ghey







)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: i knew i was gonna get added
> ...










how about a iou


----------



## CrabJuice (Sep 27, 2003)

good work dude


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

stay tuned for more...i got plenty of new targets with the piranha chick thread.....


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

""OMG""...... So that's wear my black tights went...hey......so this is what he do every morning when he leaves the house.......and he said he was goin to work...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> ""OMG""...... So that's wear my black tights went...hey......so this is what he do every morning when he leaves the house.......and he said he was goin to work...


 are you his girlfriend? The one in the pic?


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

hey man, nws warning!!


----------

